# Paying an eletricity bill



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

i have my 1st electricity bill and was told i would have to go to Rhodes Town to pay this. Is this correct? I at present live in Archangelos and will be moving to Haraki in 2 weeks so wanted to know if there is anywhere nearer i could pay my bill?. Also i will be wanting to stop the bill in my name after i move as my new landlord will be keeping the bills in his name and i will be just paying him, so how do i go about taking my name off the property i am in at present in Archangelos?

Much appreciated


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

ruby19 said:


> i have my 1st electricity bill and was told i would have to go to Rhodes Town to pay this. Is this correct? I at present live in Archangelos and will be moving to Haraki in 2 weeks so wanted to know if there is anywhere nearer i could pay my bill?. Also i will be wanting to stop the bill in my name after i move as my new landlord will be keeping the bills in his name and i will be just paying him, so how do i go about taking my name off the property i am in at present in Archangelos?
> 
> Much appreciated


You can normally pay bills at your bank (many have a machine for DEI payments) and at the post office.
Are you sure you want your landlord to pay your bills ????? mmmmmm
Why not set up a direct debit through your bank?


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

ruby19 said:


> i have my 1st electricity bill and was told i would have to go to Rhodes Town to pay this. Is this correct? I at present live in Archangelos and will be moving to Haraki in 2 weeks so wanted to know if there is anywhere nearer i could pay my bill?. Also i will be wanting to stop the bill in my name after i move as my new landlord will be keeping the bills in his name and i will be just paying him, so how do i go about taking my name off the property i am in at present in Archangelos?
> 
> Much appreciated


Ruby ruby ruby rubyyyyy

You can pay the bill in many "Propatzidika" , aka betting games (lotto,joker,pame-stoixima) shops which exist in every town. Whats even better, is you can pay the bills bia e-banking, at least thats what i do, using National Bank of Greece e-banking system.

In order to change the name on the bills, you have to go to youear near electricity-company ,aka DEH, department and settle it there.I think your landlord will have to come with you, bring your ids ofc


----------

